# ORV accesss below Sandbridge



## tuna trooper (Mar 25, 2002)

I know it's not legal any more but, when was the last time someone challanged the law to once again allow it. Does anyone know why it's no longer permitted? Sure would be nice to be able to drive to NC via the beach and catch some of those Stripers and Blues. Limited access form December through April would be all you need.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Last time I drove that peice of beach was in '71/72*



tuna trooper said:


> I know it's not legal any more but, when was the last time someone challanged the law to once again allow it. Does anyone know why it's no longer permitted? Sure would be nice to be able to drive to NC via the beach and catch some of those Stripers and Blues. Limited access form December through April would be all you need.


I've read a lot of posts here about open access and the few folks that have access... Often times I've scratched my head when Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge has been mentioned and thought that False Cape State Park in VA might really be the contested area. I think there is a fine line of ownership there and really not sure who is in command... I'd love to see a real map of the park/parks and see who owns what.

I feel certain all the beach from Pole to Pole 
(Sandbribge to Carova) is not within the boundaries of BBNWR.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Trust me, you don't want to get me started on this one.

Back Bay is federal land. Just below it is False Cape, a Virginia state park. Back Bay is governed by a law that was passed in the late 1970's that grandfathered a few folks in to drive on the beach, and they abuse the privilege like you wouldn't believe--trading passes, speeding, and driving through lines.

Sorry, but there's no chance of you driving that beach. I wish there was.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Any way to link those old Access Forum threads? I'm sure some of the newer people would like to see some of the issues revisited.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah Matt,lets look at this again....the R


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Access...*

Count me in on any aid on this. I would love to be able to fish that stretch of beach.

FW


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*one of many on the topic ...*

and one that I actually still hang on to:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15790

Go OBPA !

`bucket


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Link to BBNWR map:
http://www.fws.gov/backbay/refugemap.htm


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fly Wacko,

You can still fish that stretch of sand, but you have to hoof it.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Sorry Johnny...*

At my advancing age, hoofing it is a thing far in the past.

Now, many decades ago when I was a young Grunt...

FW


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Sandflea*



sand flea said:


> Trust me, you don't want to get me started on this one.
> 
> Back Bay is federal land. Just below it is False Cape, a Virginia state park. Back Bay is governed by a law that was passed in the late 1970's that grandfathered a few folks in to drive on the beach, and they abuse the privilege like you wouldn't believe--trading passes, speeding, and driving through lines.
> 
> Sorry, but there's no chance of you driving that beach. I wish there was.


I've never met you and am looking forward to it sometime. 

I know that there is not much of a chance of having real access to that streach of beach (once you lose it your not getting it back).However the point I was approaching and your answer drew the line... You/we can drive,park and walk to the beach. From that beach ramp South to the NC state line(Corova) is that Va or Fed. ? If it is Va than the attack should be in Richmond, VA and not DC. By attacting VA you couldn't get it all but, you could get the best part with less layers of B.S. to go through. 

Forgive me for rambeling... Just a few thoughts to keep things interesting.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It's Federal Land. Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge.

False Cape State Park is also there. It's from the VA/NC border to the southern border of BBNWR


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anybody toyed around with the idea of just getting a small boat and floating down the Back Bay towards the NC border and beached their craft and gone fishing that way? That would definitely save some leg work.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I ride my bike from little island to the North Carolina line a couple times a year and have been doing it for 
20 years. I would love to be able to drive on that beach to the fishing spots but then it would not be so special. The thing that is so good about that area is the solitude. If you were allowed to drive it the place would not be the same. The problem with most people these days is they want things as easily and as quickly as possible. Try making a day of it hiking or biking to the good fishing holes and it will be a something you will remember. I for one would like to see no traffic on that beach.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

does anyone know how the law reads? does it pertain to gas engines only? what about an electric golf cart?????? How sweet would a golf cart with a cooler on the back and rod holders on the front look!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Down here they use them all the time. Not on the beach, but they drive them up to the beach access with rod holders and all added to them. Sweet rides.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Like the idea LR ...*

... but the law states "motorized" vehicles so the gas vs electric motor issue probably won't fly. However, now ya got me thinking about a "non-motorized" vehicle say like a beach buggy with a sail on it, just don't run out of the right wind on the Refuge after dark  

Ya know being run out of their on foot after dark is simply absurd. And then to be cut off from making the VA-NC beach run looking for the blitz really grates my 4x4 shorts let alone the permittee crapulence  

So take action, get over it, or go fish ~ I've done and continue to do all three ?!

`bucket


----------



## TXFSHRMAN (May 11, 2005)

*fishing the back bay*

well if you can ride a bike down there why doesnt somone rig up a bike with rod holders and a ice chest trailing behind it like in one of those kid carriers.....does someone think that would work.......im not bragging but thats why i miss texas so much....cause i can drive back home on the laguna madre/south padre island and not be bothered, but i guess thats what you get when you have a common wealth state


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I know someone who owns a house in corova, If you launch a boat at knots Island, its only a 15 minute boat ride across.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Biking sounds like the plan. My brother used to ride bikes on the beach in Va beach. I think he said the only trick was to have large (wide) tires. Maybe you also need to "air down" like with a 4 X 4. 

I rigged my bike with up with a pole holder and a milk crate last year. However it was my first attempt and it wasn't too well constructed (it fell off)


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*I think were on the same page...*



johnnyleo11 said:


> It's Federal Land. Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> False Cape State Park is also there. It's from the VA/NC border to the southern border of BBNWR


Everyone already has daylight access to BBNWR via the park and walk. Is the park and walk ramp the dividing line between False Cape State Park and BBNWR? If so, Va. would be the place to bitch for 24 hr. permit/card controlled access from the Southern end and you already have daylight access on the Northern end via BBNWR. 

Va. may also be the place to bitch about the outstanding Federal Permits... Seems the old time NC residents might have to travel several miles in Va to get to the Federal land where the permit is valid.

Folks I'm just setting here thinking of possibilities... 

CATCHEMUP,

Mke


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Fishhead,*



fishhead said:


> Link to BBNWR map:
> http://www.fws.gov/backbay/refugemap.htm


Sorry, I should have paid more attention to your post/map before I opened my big mouth... I guess the only thing in VA to be questioned is the NC access.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I think in2win is looking for a good joust ........and we probably need Tom Powers to weigh in (again) on this..........I'm thinking about picking up some property between SB and Corolla and I sure would like to be able to have convenient access .........the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jlentz said:


> I ride my bike from little island to the North Carolina line a couple times a year and have been doing it for
> 20 years. I would love to be able to drive on that beach to the fishing spots but then it would not be so special. The thing that is so good about that area is the solitude. If you were allowed to drive it the place would not be the same. The problem with most people these days is they want things as easily and as quickly as possible. Try making a day of it hiking or biking to the good fishing holes and it will be a something you will remember. I for one would like to see no traffic on that beach.


Yea well you try walking the beach that far with a knee that swells up like a grape fruit, half the time I have to stop just the short walk out to Chicks beach. It's a friggen shame that I have to drive all the way to NC just to be able to fish on the beach because Va. has decided 1% of the big money people are more important that 99% of its working class folks.
Just to let yall know I did do the walk over at Pea Island during the Blues Blitz,,,, paid for it the next 3 days  but it was a worth the pain


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Just a thought*

If people are abusing their privilege to drive on the beach there, maybe the local news media should be contacted to investigate. Yes I know that they (media) can distort just about everything that put on the news, but it's just a thought.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Yea well you try walking the beach that far with a knee that swells up like a grape fruit, half the time I have to stop just the short walk out to Chicks beach. It's a friggen shame that I have to drive all the way to NC just to be able to fish on the beach because Va. has decided 1% of the big money people are more important that 99% of its working class folks.


God forbid that we should have a short beach access area to drop off our gear instead of humping it from the parking lot. Where might be a good spot to do that? Maybe the access the folks that live down south use? Of course not. Those folks don't impact the wildlife at all. They just see how close they can come to the lowly surf fishermen who walk that beach. If surf fishermen were allowed to drive there, all the wildlife would instantly die and the bass turds that blast through there would have to SLOW DOWN.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

All this reminds me when we took two wheel drive cars (or almost cars) with home made wide rims and low preasured tires down from Sandbridge. I can see it now; miles of surf with wrecks within casting range, a beach violently moved back and forth with every blow, what few people you might see were always friendly. You could fish and follow the birds all the way to Kitty Hawk. How wonderful was that you ask?
I would pay dearly to be able to do that again


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dyhard said:


> All this reminds me when we took two wheel drive cars (or almost cars) with home made wide rims and low preasured tires down from Sandbridge. I can see it now; miles of surf with wrecks within casting range, a beach violently moved back and forth with every blow, what few people you might see were always friendly. You could fish and follow the birds all the way to Kitty Hawk. How wonderful was that you ask?
> I would pay dearly to be able to do that again


Yep,
I remember that also. We had an old Ford Falcon and would air down and get a running start in Sandbridge to get through the soft sand and would drive all the way down to my aunt's trailer she had. Also would go down to Penny's Hill to watch the dune buggy's race. This was of course in the mid to late '60's.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

AAHHHH, the buggy's at Penny's Hill. Those were the days, I can't count how many times I walked up and rolled down that hill as a kid. The family would set there all day watching the jeeps and rails climb that thing.

You two are bringing back a lot of good memories this morning!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Has anybody toyed around with the idea of just getting a small boat and floating down the Back Bay towards the NC border and beached their craft and gone fishing that way? That would definitely save some leg work.


theres a pier off false cape on back bay specifically for that. about a third of a mile trek to the ocean. used to surf and fish there all the time before i had other options. better hope the wind is from the east (mosquitos) and the deerflies arent around if u go in the summer.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

hic-lock said:


> AAHHHH, the buggy's at Penny's Hill. Those were the days, I can't count how many times I walked up and rolled down that hill as a kid. The family would set there all day watching the jeeps and rails climb that thing.
> 
> You two are bringing back a lot of good memories this morning!


Yeah! I was one of the buggies. A '56 chevy, 3 feet cut out of the wheel base, locked rear end (welded together), 12 inch wide rims, sand tires, big engine, it could climb up the steep side. Those were the days, every Sunday!!
And hunt for fish all the way back to Sandbridge.
Heaven WAS there!


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

In some states it's unlawful to deny public access
to the beach, unless it's a military installation.
I know I'll catch hell, but I'll say it anyway, the Republicans are not big fans of parks and giving land to the common man. Not if they can make money on it. Little island park will be the next thing to go, right after the condo owners who have the $$ start saying that they don't want that pier there anymore, and the Democrats want to prevent you from fishing anywhere....
what happened to "our voice".


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

With the price of gas, I won't be able to drive to the beach !
Damn the man keeping me down


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I hear ya ... and now with the liberal judges changing the original intent of "eminent domain" and letting rich folk buy your property to build something that brings in more tax dollars "for the good of the community" ... with that way of thinking I guess only the super rich will have the oceanfront property someday


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Politicians are the rich, and they slither up to who
ever can help them keep their jobs


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*leave it alone*

I regularly camp down at false cape state park at the on beach sites. And i love every minute down there.The fact that there is no beach traffic or hardly any traffic of any type 
for that matter is why the people that are able to venture down there do.I agree that some of the people who are able to drive on the beach are jerks.But if it makes you bitter guys feel any better when those people die their passes will be revoked and no more will be issued.Slowly but surely no one will be able to drive that stetch of beach.
Living in a world with an ever expanding population we should enjoy what is trying to be preserved.


----------

